# Corn mixed with molasses!!!??



## Sandilands (Aug 31, 2006)

All Corn will swell when soaked in water. I use the molasses corn mixed with oats and barley for black bear. Works great for bear too


----------



## maximus (Dec 20, 2005)

It's called sweet feed and you can buy it at your local farm supply store.


----------



## WVXFORCE (Jul 17, 2007)

ya i have gotten sweet feed from sams club before also works great but sux in the rain..i was wonderin about the corn/molasses mix which swells..if im not mistaken, they used 200lbs of corn and a 50 gal drum with i believe 1gal molasses..i cant really recall


----------



## BCFrye_Kansas (Mar 5, 2007)

Why? Corn works just fine on its own.....


----------



## WVXFORCE (Jul 17, 2007)

BCFrye_Kansas said:


> Why? Corn works just fine on its own.....


one thing i have noticed is that ***** will not eat the corn as much mixed with the molasses...


----------



## z28melissa (Feb 8, 2007)

BCFrye_Kansas said:


> Why? Corn works just fine on its own.....


Because molasses has a strong scent which deer can smell pretty far away. Once they associate the smell with the taste, they will never forget it


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2011)

There is a horse feed they use with corn molasses and oats we use to feed horses in the winter time.


----------



## WVXFORCE (Jul 17, 2007)

alot of the premix stuff is high in price..i can get first run molasses for 15 bux for 5 gallones..thats why i wanted to make a premix of some sort!


----------



## Doorny22 (Jul 9, 2010)

I used to use this stuff in high-school. Word awesome. The deer tore it up.


----------



## Timmy Big Time (Aug 8, 2010)

My local feedmill makes a whitetail delite. Corn, sunflower, soybean and molasses. It's all I feed $11.50 for 40# they love it.


----------



## JAKE3203 (Apr 23, 2011)

i got deer corn they call it here already mixed with molasses in a 40lb bad for 11 a bag it went up 3 bucks since last year but our deer tear it up






proof is in the pic this guy and 3 other bucks love it

i had a deer last year throw his nose in 2 feet of snow to get to it, i have pics and its really neat to see just to add that sry but the stuff works great get it out there even if you can buy the shelled corn and dump it all over it do it and soon espically on those hot days, dump some high on some trees as well and that smell will bring them in big time


----------



## WVXFORCE (Jul 17, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Blillydubvee (Oct 13, 2009)

> Why? Corn works just fine on its own.....


A deer can smell corn from about 20ft maybe. A Deer can smell corn with molasses much better. --The only bad thing is the Snipes, they will really root around in that corn if your not careful.


----------



## Timmy Big Time (Aug 8, 2010)

Blillydubvee said:


> A deer can smell corn from about 20ft maybe. A Deer can smell corn with molasses much better. --The only bad thing is the Snipes, they will really root around in that corn if your not careful.


Billy deer can smell corn from further than 20 feet, I think you know that.


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

Put molasses on anything and a deer will eat it. I just put out a bag of this corn/molasses mix for a change of pace. Two week ago I poured a jug of molasses over sticks and logs and they ate the whole pile including any dirt that got saturated.


----------



## DMAX-HD (Jan 30, 2005)

I would not see a single deer with that becasue I'd have every bear from miles away eating that.


----------



## WVXFORCE (Jul 17, 2007)

not to many bear in my area...


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

2 bags whole corn mixed with 1 bag sweet horse feed(has molasses in it)


----------



## dogg3250 (Aug 16, 2006)

Deer like it bears love it. I have to many bears around me to use anything but a food plot and they get into that too.


----------



## doubledwv (Jul 20, 2011)

will it go through a auto feeder with the molasses on it or is it to sticky?


----------



## Blillydubvee (Oct 13, 2009)

> will it go through a auto feeder with the molasses on it or is it to sticky?


Highly doubt it. --Snipes hit the molasses too hard in my area. Mix up some corn with some orange juice if you really want to draw them in.


----------



## doubledwv (Jul 20, 2011)

I want **** and turkeys to leave it alone....


----------



## bdman (Jun 7, 2010)

i take the corn and put it in a bucket, then pour a gallon of apple juice and let set for about 30 mins, it seems tow ork really great


----------



## useyourbow (Jun 2, 2010)

A guy talked me into mixing brown sugar with my corn last year. The problem is the deer ate the corn with or without the brown sugar so until they form a deer focus group like the sharks in the snickers commercial I am going to stick with plain ole corn.:darkbeer:


----------



## 184896 (Jun 28, 2010)

I used to use molasses coated corn and the deer loved it. Used to buy it premixed at my local feed store so I'm not sure how they mixed it.


----------



## WVXFORCE (Jul 17, 2007)

Other than deer. Pole cats hit it hard too


----------



## danray (Dec 1, 2008)

Da Bears!


----------



## UtterButter (Nov 7, 2012)

Where do you get raw molasis?


----------



## Timmy Big Time (Aug 8, 2010)

My local feed mill sells it for $3.95 a gallon


----------



## foland20 (Apr 8, 2012)

I personally make the deer corn which is just whole corn and molasses that gets mixed in a blender then scales up and gets put into the bag. I do not use it ( illegal where i am ) but from my experience with it it does not go bad. The corn also does not swell up. And for guys using deer feed with molasses its pretty much the same thing as an all stock sweet feed which i believe is cheaper fyi!


----------



## Jellis0130 (Sep 8, 2014)

Hey I've been reading post about whitetail delite.. What stores carry it or can I buy it online somewhere.any guidance on locating a couple bags will help me out a lot.thanks guys


----------



## E. Johnson (Jan 17, 2009)

Jellis0130 said:


> Hey I've been reading post about whitetail delite.. What stores carry it or can I buy it online somewhere.any guidance on locating a couple bags will help me out a lot.thanks guys


I bought Big and J BB2 to try and the deer really liked it, but it's $18 for a 20 pound bag. My local Co-Op has one of there products called Monster Meal Deer Attractant that I tried and I think the deer like it better. It's $12 for a 40 pound bag so less than half for the BB2. They also make it in pellet form for feeders.


----------



## Swamp Poodle (Aug 3, 2010)

Good way to bring in the hogs in my neck of the woods


----------



## E. Johnson (Jan 17, 2009)

Swamp Poodle said:


> Good way to bring in the hogs in my neck of the woods


I don't want these things around home, but I'd love to hunt them some time.


----------

